# Guelph Stove Co - Guelph Ont metal part



## RCO (May 24, 2019)

another unusual find , found this along a road embankment , nothing else nearby , somehow noticed it sticking out from the leaves 

its a small metal part , 5 or 6 inches long and 2 inches wide 

engraved on the front it reads " Guelph Stove co , Guelph Ont "  , nothing on back but 2 metal bits that stick out . 

not exactly sure what its for , it obvious came from an old stove , from my research this company operated for some time but went out of business in the early 60's . the part certainly appears old although tough to date . 

not sure how clear the pics are , realise it might be hard to read the engraving


----------

